# Contemporary aquarium availability?



## Red Dwarf (Dec 5, 2019)

I am looking for a 55 to 70 gallon aquarium with stand and hood as a center-piece in my living area.
I really like the Eheim and Juwel styling but cannot find a North American dealer. All of the North American offerings that I have seen look like they were designed in the 70s!

Can anyone point me in the direction of contemporary designs that are more readily available??

Red Dwarf


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

I got both my tanks as full setups from a place in Florida: acylic aquariums, cabinet stand & hood, sump filter. They have a big selection of different sizes and shapes, and do custom tanks. My 450gal is the centerpiece in my living room and looks really nice. If interested pm me and I'll send you the contact info.


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

Oase Highline tanks are stunning, bit on the pricey side but mine looks great in the living room, very modern.
Tanks are bottom drilled and each has a dry shaft to hide cables so nothing is on show and a proper black background. 
Not sure if available in the US though..?


----------



## Red Dwarf (Dec 5, 2019)

Hi Shifty
That is exactly the sort of thing that I am interested in..European again! Here in North America we seem to be years behind!
I have emailed them to see if they are available over here. I have my doubts.

RD


----------

